# Angel the Saarloos Wolfhound



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello everyone. Thought I'd post a pic of my gorgeous Angel, the 2 year old Saarloos Wolfhound. (Excuse the mess- joys of having a 3 year old!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi and welcome to PF. Angel is Stunning


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Shes a total stunner and I love the name.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

She is stunning.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks both. Wasn't sure how to upload the pic, I wasn't even sure it uploaded!! x


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Stunning !!! More pics pls and welcome to the forum !!!


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

More pics just uploaded onto my profile  
Thanks for the welcomes


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

She is lovely 
I met my very first Saarloos on Sunday and I have to say I am totally smitten. I will definitely be a Saarloos owner one day


----------

